# Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed?



## Vikrant

Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.

They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.

Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.

The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.

Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.

Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)




_Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _

#####

NO.
The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.


----------



## Vikrant

Husband jailed for rape and physical assault of wife of 22 years

Husband jailed for rape and physical assault of wife of 22 years - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## bianco

Like there are no rapes in India, or America, or China, or Mexico, or Africa.


----------



## Vikrant

There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.

Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.

My advice to Australian fathers.


----------



## hortysir

They will apologetically explain it all away


----------



## Noomi

TheOldSchool said:


> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.



Illegal.

Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.

Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Noomi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
Click to expand...


Illegal in Australia?

If so that's a big part of the problem.


----------



## Vikrant

Why is mace illegal? That is the most potent weapon a woman has against a rapist.


----------



## hortysir

TheOldSchool said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
Click to expand...


Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed


----------



## Noomi

We have had no mass shootings since 1996.


----------



## Vikrant

hortysir said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
Click to expand...


By the way, I was looking at the rape index for England and Wales. Lord! That is extremely high for a population of only 53 or so millions. It seems like 95K women get raped there every year according to UN statistics.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Noomi said:


> We have had no mass shootings since 1996.



Do you live in Australia?


----------



## S.J.

Vikrant said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I was looking at the rape index for England and Wales. Lord! That is extremely high for a population of only 53 or so millions. It seems like 95K women get raped there every year according to UN statistics.
Click to expand...

That IS hard to believe, especially when I look at some of their women.


----------



## Noomi

TheOldSchool said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had no mass shootings since 1996.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Australia?
Click to expand...


For the last 30 years and one day, yes.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Noomi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had no mass shootings since 1996.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the last 30 years and one day, yes.
Click to expand...


I hope to visit there one day. 

But I wish you all were allowed to offer your daughters better protection than "try do avoid dangerous places."


----------



## Noomi

TheOldSchool said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last 30 years and one day, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope to visit there one day.
> 
> But I wish you all were allowed to offer your daughters better protection than "try do avoid dangerous places."
Click to expand...


I agree. I don't not support the carrying of guns, but I am fine with mace and pocket knives for protection. People do need some form of protection, and I think we have forgotten that.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the last 30 years and one day, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to visit there one day.
> 
> But I wish you all were allowed to offer your daughters better protection than "try do avoid dangerous places."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't not support the carrying of guns, but I am fine with mace and pocket knives for protection. People do need some form of protection, and I think we have forgotten that.
Click to expand...

Don't rely on mace.  The only thing it will do is piss off your attacker.  A knife can be taken away from you.  Too bad you're not allowed to carry guns.  Better stay home.


----------



## Noomi

A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...


If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.


----------



## idb

> Recent media reports of horrific rapes in India depict a country where every woman is in danger of being assaulted at any time. Official crime statistics tell a very different story.
> 
> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.
> 
> "Comparing countries can be very misleading, particularly for a crime like rape," said Angela Me, chief of the Vienna-based research and trend-analysis branch of the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime.
> 
> And two surveys can yield very different results depending on how they are conducted. An annual survey by the U.S. Justice Department's Bureau of Justice Statistics, which uses the word "rape" in asking respondents if they have been the victims of rape, found nearly 250,000 rapes or sexual assaults in 2011. A 2010 survey by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, in which interviewers described scenarios of sex without consent or where consent wasn't possible, and asked respondents if they had experienced any, found that 1.3 million women were raped over the prior 12 months. The numbers from the surveys dwarf the 83,425 rapes reported to police in 2011, according to the Federal Bureau of Investigation.


Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com


----------



## bianco

TheOldSchool said:


> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.





All illegal.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.





You are very much welcome to retain that resolve.


----------



## bianco

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to visit there one day.
> 
> But I wish you all were allowed to offer your daughters better protection than "try do avoid dangerous places."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't not support the carrying of guns, but I am fine with mace and pocket knives for protection. People do need some form of protection, and I think we have forgotten that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't rely on mace.  The only thing it will do is piss off your attacker.  A knife can be taken away from you.  Too bad you're not allowed to carry guns.  Better stay home.
Click to expand...


They come into your home and rape you.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't not support the carrying of guns, but I am fine with mace and pocket knives for protection. People do need some form of protection, and I think we have forgotten that.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rely on mace.  The only thing it will do is piss off your attacker.  A knife can be taken away from you.  Too bad you're not allowed to carry guns.  Better stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They come into your home and rape you.
Click to expand...


Nobody cares about _your_ social life.


----------



## bianco

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I was looking at the rape index for England and Wales. Lord! That is extremely high for a population of only 53 or so millions. It seems like 95K women get raped there every year according to UN statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That IS hard to believe, especially when I look at some of their women.
Click to expand...



Rape is not about looks/beauty.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't rely on mace.  The only thing it will do is piss off your attacker.  A knife can be taken away from you.  Too bad you're not allowed to carry guns.  Better stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They come into your home and rape you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about _your_ social life.
Click to expand...



They come into your home and rape you;

Man raped five women in their homes: crown

_*Man raped five women in their homes *

Five women were raped at knifepoint in their own homes by a man who disguised his face before blindfolding and tying them up, an Adelaide jury has been told. _


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
Click to expand...


Indeed, and, by staying in Australia, you might get lucky.


----------



## Unkotare

If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.



True.

However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.

Handguns are illegal.

If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
Click to expand...



Sounds like you've got some pretty fucking stupid laws.


----------



## Noomi

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
Click to expand...


If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
Click to expand...

What if your attacker has a gun, you gonna use your knife on him?


----------



## Noomi

Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.


No, they certainly don't have to, but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.



....................................


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI]Picard's Epic Double Facepalm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peterf

Vikrant said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I was looking at the rape index for England and Wales. Lord! That is extremely high for a population of only 53 or so millions. It seems like 95K women get raped there every year according to UN statistics.
Click to expand...


Place no trust in statistics, or anything else, coming from the UN.   I've seen the Organisation up close.


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
Click to expand...


Probably best not to bet your last dollar on that.


----------



## Vikrant

*
Men jailed for gunpoint rapes of women tourists
*

Two 18-year-old men have each been sentenced to 15 years in prison for the gunpoint rapes of two women tourists at Alice Springs.

In the Northern Territory Supreme Court, Justice Dean Mildren chose to sentence the offenders, Ginger Green and Norman Kernan, under the Youth Justices Act rather than the Sentencing Act.

Both were juveniles aged 17 when they repeatedly raped and sexually assaulted a Finnish woman and a German woman visiting Alice Springs.

The court heard how the women had been camping in their four-wheel drive vehicle in May 2012 when the offenders smashed the windows and raped them at gunpoint.

In a court sitting at Alice Springs this afternoon, the pair were convicted on eight counts of sexual intercourse without consent, and one count of armed robbery.

Justice Mildren said these were outrageous offences, with devastating consequences for the victims.

Suppression orders preventing the men's identity from being revealed were revoked yesterday.

Justice Mildren set non-parole periods of nine years for both men.

Men jailed for gunpoint rapes of women tourists - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they certainly don't have to, but you didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...


If your attacker has a gun, you are out of luck. But most rapists don't use a gun - or any weapon, for that matter.


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...



not if you kill them first......


----------



## Noomi

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if you kill them first......
Click to expand...


Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if you kill them first......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?
Click to expand...

Um, the trick is to not let 'em GET THAT FAR!!!  (unless you want to)


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not if you kill them first......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?
Click to expand...


The point is, not to let it get that far.... see how that works?


----------



## syrenn

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if you kill them first......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the trick is to not let 'em GET THAT FAR!!!  (unless you want to)
Click to expand...



heh...i posted before i read what you posted..

funny..we seem to think the same.


----------



## S.J.

syrenn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the trick is to not let 'em GET THAT FAR!!!  (unless you want to)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> heh...i posted before i read what you posted..
> 
> funny..we seem to think the same.
Click to expand...

Yes, we both have common sense.


----------



## bianco

Trouble is, women can't stay awake 24 hours a day.
They go to sleep, the rapists strike.
No time to reach for the gun or knife.

'Panic rooms' are a great idea.
Electronic alarms.
Outdoor sensor lights.
Deadlocks
Window locks.
Often the rapists enter thru open windows, only having to cut the flyscreen.


----------



## eflatminor

Vikrant said:


> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.



Too bad those women were disarmed, but that's the Left's idea of gun control...giving a 120lb woman the "right" to fistfight a 250lb rapist.


----------



## eflatminor

bianco said:


> Trouble is, women can't stay awake 24 hours a day.
> They gpo to sleep, the rapists strike.
> No time to reach for the gun or knife.
> 
> 'Panic rooms' are a great idea.



No time to reach for a firearm, but time to get into a "panic room"?

Whatever you say...


----------



## eflatminor

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
Click to expand...


And that doesn't sound like incredibly fucked up laws to you?


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...



Not if you know what you're doing.  Get trained to use a firearm, just like any potentially dangerous tool.


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
Click to expand...


Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).

On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.

But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...


----------



## bianco

eflatminor said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is, women can't stay awake 24 hours a day.
> They gpo to sleep, the rapists strike.
> No time to reach for the gun or knife.
> 
> 'Panic rooms' are a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time to reach for a firearm, but time to get into a "panic room"?
> 
> Whatever you say...
Click to expand...



Make the bedroom the panic room...[with easy escape in case of fire].


----------



## bianco

Trouble is that;

The Offenders | RAINN | Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network

_*The Rapist isn't a Masked Stranger *

Approximately 2/3 of rapes were committed by someone known to the victim.1
73% of sexual assaults were perpetrated by a non-stranger.1
38% of rapists are a friend or acquaintance.1
28% are an intimate.1
7% are a relative.1


He's not Hiding in the Bushes


More than 50% of all rape/sexual assault incidents were reported by victims to have occured within 1 mile of their home or at their home.2

&#8226;4 in 10 take place at the victim's home.
&#8226;2 in 10 take place at the home of a friend, neighbor, or relative.
&#8226;1 in 12 take place in a parking garage.
43% of rapes occur between 6:00pm and midnight.2 _

etc


----------



## idb

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).
> 
> On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.
> 
> But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...
Click to expand...


The States don't sound that safe to me;


> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.


Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.


Aboriginal children 'in rape crisis' - Breaking News - National - Breaking News


----------



## eflatminor

idb said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).
> 
> On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.
> 
> But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The States don't sound that safe to me;
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com
Click to expand...


And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.  

Fail.


----------



## Noomi

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if you kill them first......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be hard to do if you are being pinned down and raped, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, not to let it get that far.... see how that works?
Click to expand...


You assume that a woman can see a rape coming.


----------



## Noomi

eflatminor said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).
> 
> On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.
> 
> But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The States don't sound that safe to me;
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


Where do you find this shit?


----------



## eflatminor

bianco said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is, women can't stay awake 24 hours a day.
> They gpo to sleep, the rapists strike.
> No time to reach for the gun or knife.
> 
> 'Panic rooms' are a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time to reach for a firearm, but time to get into a "panic room"?
> 
> Whatever you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Make the bedroom the panic room...[with easy escape in case of fire].
Click to expand...


Or just live in a safe.  

Thanks, no, I'll choose to be well armed and well trained.  Same goes for the wife.  Fuck with her and you'll find out just how much of a deterrent is a gaping chest wound.


----------



## Noomi

eflatminor said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time to reach for a firearm, but time to get into a "panic room"?
> 
> Whatever you say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the bedroom the panic room...[with easy escape in case of fire].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or just live in a safe.
> 
> Thanks, no, I'll choose to be well armed and well trained.  Same goes for the wife.  Fuck with her and you'll find out just how much of a deterrent is a gaping chest wound.
Click to expand...


Or you could keep your doors locked and your windows closed at night, like intelligent people.


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The States don't sound that safe to me;
> 
> Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you find this shit?
Click to expand...


Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.  

NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make the bedroom the panic room...[with easy escape in case of fire].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just live in a safe.
> 
> Thanks, no, I'll choose to be well armed and well trained.  Same goes for the wife.  Fuck with her and you'll find out just how much of a deterrent is a gaping chest wound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could keep your doors locked and your windows closed at night, like intelligent people.
Click to expand...


Because rape and other violent crime ONLY happens at night in one's bedroom...

Idiot.


----------



## Noomi

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or just live in a safe.
> 
> Thanks, no, I'll choose to be well armed and well trained.  Same goes for the wife.  Fuck with her and you'll find out just how much of a deterrent is a gaping chest wound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could keep your doors locked and your windows closed at night, like intelligent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because rape and other violent crime ONLY happens at night in one's bedroom...
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Stay with a group, don't walk by yourself at night, don't go out and get smashed, don't meet a man in private, don't go home with someone you just met etc.

Use your brain and you won't get attacked.


----------



## Noomi

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
Click to expand...


In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
Click to expand...


Is anyone arguing there is _NO problem?_


No.

But the problem is much bigger in Australia:

Australian Crime stats Assault victims  2.4%    
American Crime stats Assault victims  1.2%​ 
DEFINITION:  People victimized by assault (as a % of the total population). Crime statistics are often better indicators of prevalence of law enforcement and willingness to report crime, than actual prevelence.  
SOURCE:  UNICRI (United Nations Interregional Crime and Justice Research Institute). 2002. Correspondence on data on crime victims. March. Turin  
* Ranked 4th. 100% more than United States  Ranked 11th.*


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
Click to expand...

A woman is raped every few minutes?  They must not be wearing clothes!


----------



## Noomi

Samson said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is anyone arguing ther is NO problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But the problem is much bigger in Australia:
> 
> Australian Crime stats Assault victims  2.4%
> American Crime stats Assault victims  1.2%​
> DEFINITION:  People victimized by assault (as a % of the total population). Crime statistics are often better indicators of prevalence of law enforcement and willingness to report crime, than actual prevelence.
> SOURCE:  UNICRI (United Nations Interregional Crime and Justice Research Institute). 2002. Correspondence on data on crime victims. March. Turin
> * Ranked 4th. 100% more than United States  Ranked 11th.*
Click to expand...


If it was really that bad, I think I'd have heard about it. We don't have an epidemic here, if that is what you are thinking.


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A woman is raped every few minutes?  They must not be wearing clothes!
Click to expand...


Just what I have heard. Also that most rapists are not brought to justice because they can't be tracked.


----------



## Noomi

Every two minutes there is an assault in the US.

Statistics | RAINN | Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone arguing ther is NO problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But the problem is much bigger in Australia:
> 
> Australian Crime stats Assault victims  2.4%
> American Crime stats Assault victims  1.2%​
> DEFINITION:  People victimized by assault (as a % of the total population). Crime statistics are often better indicators of prevalence of law enforcement and willingness to report crime, than actual prevelence.
> SOURCE:  UNICRI (United Nations Interregional Crime and Justice Research Institute). 2002. Correspondence on data on crime victims. March. Turin
> * Ranked 4th. 100% more than United States  Ranked 11th.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was really that bad, I think I'd have heard about it. We don't have an epidemic here, if that is what you are thinking.
Click to expand...


Yes, you should wait until the UN ranks Australia #1 in Assult before getting concerned.


----------



## Noomi

We don't have women being attacked every few minutes, do we?


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> We don't have women being attacked every few minutes, do we?



UN ranks Australia #4 in Assult.

U.S. number #11.

Like I said, rather than acknowlodging there's an issue, ignore it, and wait until Australia is #1.

Genius.


----------



## Tank

Australia?s Aboriginal children - The world?s highest suicide rate | The Stringer


----------



## Noomi

Tank said:


> Australia?s Aboriginal children - The world?s highest suicide rate | The Stringer



They rape their own kids. Half of them are on drugs, sniffing petrol etc. They have incidents of gang rape and it goes to court and the dumb judge says the girl - who might be nine - wanted it because little black girls have sex at that age.

Plus, we have tried to help them, they won't want help.


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia?s Aboriginal children - The world?s highest suicide rate | The Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They rape their own kids. Half of them are on drugs, sniffing petrol etc. They have incidents of gang rape and it goes to court and the dumb judge says the girl - who might be nine - wanted it because little black girls have sex at that age.
> 
> Plus, we have tried to help them, they won't want help.
Click to expand...



No, you have not "tried to help them."


How many have been PM?


----------



## Noomi

Samson said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia?s Aboriginal children - The world?s highest suicide rate | The Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They rape their own kids. Half of them are on drugs, sniffing petrol etc. They have incidents of gang rape and it goes to court and the dumb judge says the girl - who might be nine - wanted it because little black girls have sex at that age.
> 
> Plus, we have tried to help them, they won't want help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have not "tried to help them."
> 
> 
> How many have been PM?
Click to expand...


They don't enter parliament. Are we meant to pick one out of a humpy and make them PM?


----------



## Samson

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rape their own kids. Half of them are on drugs, sniffing petrol etc. They have incidents of gang rape and it goes to court and the dumb judge says the girl - who might be nine - wanted it because little black girls have sex at that age.
> 
> Plus, we have tried to help them, they won't want help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have not "tried to help them."
> 
> 
> How many have been PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't enter parliament. Are we meant to pick one out of a humpy and make them PM?
Click to expand...


You don't allow them to enter parliamment.




What an intolerant nation.


----------



## Noomi

They can if they wanted to, they are just not educated enough.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Trouble is that;
> 
> The Offenders | RAINN | Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network
> 
> _*The Rapist isn't a Masked Stranger *
> 
> Approximately 2/3 of rapes were committed by someone known to the victim.1
> 73% of sexual assaults were perpetrated by a non-stranger.1
> 38% of rapists are a friend or acquaintance.1
> 28% are an intimate.1
> 7% are a relative.1
> 
> 
> He's not Hiding in the Bushes
> 
> 
> More than 50% of all rape/sexual assault incidents were reported by victims to have occured within 1 mile of their home or at their home.2
> 
> 4 in 10 take place at the victim's home.
> 2 in 10 take place at the home of a friend, neighbor, or relative.
> 1 in 12 take place in a parking garage.
> 43% of rapes occur between 6:00pm and midnight.2 _
> 
> etc



That is correct Australia has very high statistics on incestual rape. Another country high on incestual rape statistics is Finland.


----------



## Vikrant

eflatminor said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).
> 
> On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.
> 
> But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The States don't sound that safe to me;
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


Australian men have very macho attitude and this gets really worse once they consume little bit of booze.


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> Another country high on incestual rape statistics is Finland.


Another lie:

What's Behind Iceland's Shockingly Low Crime Rate - AOL On


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> Australian men have very macho attitude and this gets really worse once they consume little bit of booze.


You're right:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGNYeZzXSec]AUSTRALIAN SAVAGE GANG ATTACK CAIRNS DRUNK ABORIGINALS ABUSE CAMERAMAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb

eflatminor said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...best to say in Australia where you're more likely to a victim of assault (100% more likely than the US) or Rape (150% more likely than in the US).
> 
> On average about 18 people die each year in mass shootings.  Of course, three times more die from lightening strikes.
> 
> But you go with "I'd probably become a victim" in America but not Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The States don't sound that safe to me;
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, there were 24,923 cases of rape in India, according to the government's official statistics. That's about two per 100,000 Indians. The per capita rate in the U.S. is more than 13 times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics Shine Little Light on Rape Rates - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Australia's rape rate is even higher.  Much higher.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


You missed the point completely...I knew someone would - and I had my money on you.

I don't believe that the US is necessarily more dangerous than India...the statistics simply don't compare the same things.
For goodness' sake, the headline of my link stated that..."Statistics Shine Little Light On Rape Statistics".


----------



## Vikrant

Tank said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another country high on incestual rape statistics is Finland.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie:
> 
> What's Behind Iceland's Shockingly Low Crime Rate - AOL On
Click to expand...


That is kind of hilarious.


----------



## Vikrant

*
Man charged over knifepoint rape
*

A man's been charged over what police have described as a 'violent and disgusting' sexual assault on a woman in her western Sydney home.

It's alleged the 21-year-old, who was on bail, broke into the 31-year-old woman's home through a window on September 17 and raped her at knife point.

He is also accused of fleeing in her car as her ex-husband arrived, running over a neighbour in the process.

The car was later found burnt out in Toongabbie.

Police arrested the man on Wednesday afternoon.

It's alleged he was armed at the time.

He has been charged with numerous offences including two counts of aggravated sexual assault, car theft and breaking into homes in Picnic Point, Doonside and Mt Druitt.

He's also been charged with failing to comply with reporting obligations.

Acting Superintendent David Goddard says information from the public helped lead to the man's capture.

'These types of offences have a significant impact on the community,' he said.

'I would like to thank the public for the information we received which was beneficial and assisted us in identifying the person allegedly responsible.'

Man charged over knifepoint rape | Sky News Australia


----------



## Noomi

^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?


----------



## idb

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia?s Aboriginal children - The world?s highest suicide rate | The Stringer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They rape their own kids. Half of them are on drugs, sniffing petrol etc. They have incidents of gang rape and it goes to court and the dumb judge says the girl - who might be nine - wanted it because little black girls have sex at that age.
> 
> Plus, we have tried to help them, they won't want help.
Click to expand...


Who's 'they'?
Who's 'we'?


----------



## Saigon

Am I the only one who thinks it is odd that a poster coming from a region where more than 14% of man have admitted to rape has made a series of threads attacking a country where the comparable statistic would be perhaps 90% lower?

Percentage of men admitting rape

    Papua New Guinea Bougainville Island - 62%
    Indonesia Papua Province - 48.6%
    Indonesia urban - 26.2%
    China urban/rural - 22.2%
    Cambodia - 20.4%
    Indonesia rural - 19.5%
    Sri Lanka - 14.5%
    Bangladesh rural - 14.1%
    Bangladesh urban - 9.5%
    Source: United Nations

BBC News - Almost a quarter of men 'admit to rape in parts of Asia'


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
Click to expand...


And even more frequently in Australia.  You have a bigger problem.  At least our women are able to effectively defend themselves, at least outside of the progressive urban enclaves where violent crime is highest.


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone arguing ther is NO problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But the problem is much bigger in Australia:
> 
> Australian Crime stats Assault victims  2.4%
> American Crime stats Assault victims  1.2%​
> DEFINITION:  People victimized by assault (as a % of the total population). Crime statistics are often better indicators of prevalence of law enforcement and willingness to report crime, than actual prevelence.
> SOURCE:  UNICRI (United Nations Interregional Crime and Justice Research Institute). 2002. Correspondence on data on crime victims. March. Turin
> * Ranked 4th. 100% more than United States  Ranked 11th.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was really that bad, I think I'd have heard about it. We don't have an epidemic here, if that is what you are thinking.
Click to expand...


Let's see, should be believe Noomi's personal impressions...or official government statistics?

God she's an idiot.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it is odd that a poster coming from a region where more than 14% of man have admitted to rape has made a series of threads attacking a country where the comparable statistic would be perhaps 90% lower?
> 
> Percentage of men admitting rape
> 
> Papua New Guinea Bougainville Island - 62%
> Indonesia Papua Province - 48.6%
> Indonesia urban - 26.2%
> China urban/rural - 22.2%
> Cambodia - 20.4%
> Indonesia rural - 19.5%
> Sri Lanka - 14.5%
> Bangladesh rural - 14.1%
> Bangladesh urban - 9.5%
> Source: United Nations
> 
> BBC News - Almost a quarter of men 'admit to rape in parts of Asia'



I find it bizarre that you have not spoken even once against the high rate of rape in the region where you come from.


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> ^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?



Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.


----------



## Vikrant

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even more frequently in Australia.  You have a bigger problem.  At least our women are able to effectively defend themselves, at least outside of the progressive urban enclaves where violent crime is highest.
Click to expand...


Another thing is that the society in the US is not trying to hide anything. People are discussing it with an intent to solve the problem. Australians are not even admitting to such a widespread problem in their country. This is where the tragedy lies.


----------



## Noomi

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's a heck of a retort.  The specificity with which you've countered the facts I presented...very impressive.
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: Australia vs United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even more frequently in Australia.  You have a bigger problem.  At least our women are able to effectively defend themselves, at least outside of the progressive urban enclaves where violent crime is highest.
Click to expand...


A woman is NOT raped every few minutes in Australia.
Pull your head out of your arse, you fool.


----------



## Noomi

Vikrant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.
Click to expand...


No, it is not.


----------



## Tank

Vikrant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.
Click to expand...

Only in the aboriginal culture


----------



## S.J.

Tank said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the aboriginal culture
Click to expand...

They're the same all over the world, rape and pillage, rape and pillage.


----------



## Noomi

Tank said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^you post one story and that automatically means we have a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the aboriginal culture
Click to expand...


That, I agree with.


----------



## bianco

The majority of Aboriginal men are not rapists.


----------



## Noomi

bianco said:


> The majority of Aboriginal men are not rapists.



The majority of men in Australia are not rapists, either.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look my at post where I have provided the UN statistics on rape in Australia. No body is talking about just one case. Rape is rampant in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the aboriginal culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That, I agree with.
Click to expand...

So you have a problem with black men raping white women in your country too?


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the aboriginal culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, I agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have a problem with black men raping white women in your country too?
Click to expand...


I have a problem with rape, period.


----------



## eflatminor

Noomi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, a woman is raped every few minutes. I'd say you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even more frequently in Australia.  You have a bigger problem.  At least our women are able to effectively defend themselves, at least outside of the progressive urban enclaves where violent crime is highest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman is NOT raped every few minutes in Australia.
> Pull your head out of your arse, you fool.
Click to expand...


THIS is how you dispute the official government statistics???

Are you retarded?

Like it or not, Australia has a higher rate of rape and assault than the United States.  You also have a higher rate of suicide, by the way.  Deal with it asshole.


----------



## idb

eflatminor said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even more frequently in Australia.  You have a bigger problem.  At least our women are able to effectively defend themselves, at least outside of the progressive urban enclaves where violent crime is highest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman is NOT raped every few minutes in Australia.
> Pull your head out of your arse, you fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS is how you dispute the official government statistics???
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Like it or not, Australia has a higher rate of rape and assault than the United States.  You also have a higher rate of suicide, by the way.  Deal with it asshole.
Click to expand...




> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes
> Rema Nagarajan, TNN Dec 21, 2012, 02.47AM IST
> 
> 
> Tags:
> Women|Julian Assange|general public
> 
> (The definition of rape differs)
> NEW DELHI: If we were to go only by numbers, Australia and Sweden would seem to be the rape capitals of the world, with women being most unsafe in these countries.
> 
> Of course, the definition of rape differs from country to country and that, coupled with how well the crime is reported and recorded, determines what the numbers are finally going to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> This difference in definition would explain why countries like India figure as nations with very low incidence of rape compared to places like Sweden or even Norway and France. For, the case of rape against Julian Assange in Sweden would not even be counted as rape in India.
> 
> Moreover, in most countries, even in the developed world, rape is listed as one of the most under-reported crimes. This would be even more so in countries like India. In most countries, the increase in the number of rape cases is often the result of a broadening of the definition of rape, which could explain why some countries like Sweden and Norway show a spike in the crime.


Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes - Times Of India

There are any number of articles pointing out that global crime statistics - maybe apart from homicide -  are virtually worthless as one country's rape might be another country's banter.


----------



## idb

Hmmm...most of the arguments I see from pro-gun folk point to the apparent rise in crime in the UK since guns were banned.

Without reliable statistics, I can't refute your claim...any more than you can back it up.


----------



## eflatminor

idb said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman is NOT raped every few minutes in Australia.
> Pull your head out of your arse, you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how you dispute the official government statistics???
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Like it or not, Australia has a higher rate of rape and assault than the United States.  You also have a higher rate of suicide, by the way.  Deal with it asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes
> Rema Nagarajan, TNN Dec 21, 2012, 02.47AM IST
> 
> 
> Tags:
> Women|Julian Assange|general public
> 
> (The definition of rape differs)
> NEW DELHI: If we were to go only by numbers, Australia and Sweden would seem to be the rape capitals of the world, with women being most unsafe in these countries.
> 
> Of course, the definition of rape differs from country to country and that, coupled with how well the crime is reported and recorded, determines what the numbers are finally going to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> This difference in definition would explain why countries like India figure as nations with very low incidence of rape compared to places like Sweden or even Norway and France. For, the case of rape against Julian Assange in Sweden would not even be counted as rape in India.
> 
> Moreover, in most countries, even in the developed world, rape is listed as one of the most under-reported crimes. This would be even more so in countries like India. In most countries, the increase in the number of rape cases is often the result of a broadening of the definition of rape, which could explain why some countries like Sweden and Norway show a spike in the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes - Times Of India
> 
> There are any number of articles pointing out that global crime statistics - maybe apart from homicide -  are virtually worthless as one country's rape might be another country's banter.
Click to expand...


Funny, when we 2nd amendment supporters point out how crime stats are under and mis-reported in places like England, we're met with incongruity.  Of course, we cite specific and official reasons why that's the case.  Let's keep that in mind the next time a gun control debate comes up.

To the point, your link does NOT compare Australia's rate of rate to that of America.  India was not part of the conversation.  However you slice it, every indicator suggests there is a higher rate of rape and assault in Australia than the US.  If you want to refute that specifically, have at it.  Noomi's "because I say so" retort holds no water.


----------



## idb

Wow...that was weird!


----------



## idb

eflatminor said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how you dispute the official government statistics???
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Like it or not, Australia has a higher rate of rape and assault than the United States.  You also have a higher rate of suicide, by the way.  Deal with it asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes
> Rema Nagarajan, TNN Dec 21, 2012, 02.47AM IST
> 
> 
> Tags:
> Women|Julian Assange|general public
> 
> (The definition of rape differs)
> NEW DELHI: If we were to go only by numbers, Australia and Sweden would seem to be the rape capitals of the world, with women being most unsafe in these countries.
> 
> Of course, the definition of rape differs from country to country and that, coupled with how well the crime is reported and recorded, determines what the numbers are finally going to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> This difference in definition would explain why countries like India figure as nations with very low incidence of rape compared to places like Sweden or even Norway and France. For, the case of rape against Julian Assange in Sweden would not even be counted as rape in India.
> 
> Moreover, in most countries, even in the developed world, rape is listed as one of the most under-reported crimes. This would be even more so in countries like India. In most countries, the increase in the number of rape cases is often the result of a broadening of the definition of rape, which could explain why some countries like Sweden and Norway show a spike in the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes - Times Of India
> 
> There are any number of articles pointing out that global crime statistics - maybe apart from homicide -  are virtually worthless as one country's rape might be another country's banter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, when we 2nd amendment supporters point out how crime stats are under and mis-reported in places like England, we're met with incongruity.  Of course, we cite specific and official reasons why that's the case.  Let's keep that in mind the next time a gun control debate comes up.
> 
> To the point, your link does NOT compare Australia's rate of rate to that of America.  India was not part of the conversation.  However you slice it, every indicator suggests there is a higher rate of rape and assault in Australia than the US.  If you want to refute that specifically, have at it.  Noomi's "because I say so" retort holds no water.
Click to expand...


Did you not read my link?
It was just making the point that the global statistics are highly unreliable...it just so happened that the article came from India.

As an example of the unreliability, here's a link from the CDC suggesting that the US rape rate is much higher than official reported rates.


> In a nationally representative survey of adults
> 	 Nearly 1 in 5 (18.3%)women and 1 in 71 men
> (1.4%)reported experiencing rape at some time in
> their lives.


http://www.cdc.gov/ViolencePrevention/pdf/SV-DataSheet-a.pdf

Australia's rate is 1% (according to the global statistics).
So, despite owning guns with which to protect themselves, US women are over 18 times more likely to be raped than Aussie women...apparently.


----------



## Vikrant

I think I mentioned this in Canada thread but I will repeat it again. The UN statistics that I have cited only takes into account the incidents where a woman was forced to have sex against her will. It excludes the cases of non violent rape such as statutory rape unless the girl is under 13. The UN has a very specific definition of rape and it only counts those incidents. European countries especially northern and western ones rank very high on rape index - the statistics gathered by the UN is fairly accurate. 

Crime and criminal justice statistics

While doing my research, I learned that Australia ranks number one in the category where a woman is killed/raped by her partner. 

http://endviolence.un.org/pdf/pressmaterials/unite_the_situation_en.pdf


----------



## S.J.

Vikrant said:


> I think I mentioned this in Canada thread but I will repeat it again. The UN statistics that I have cited only takes into account the incidents where a woman was forced to have sex against her will. It excludes the cases of non violent rape such as statutory rape unless the girl is under 13. The UN has a very specific definition of rape and it only counts those incidents. European countries especially northern and western ones rank very high on rape index - the statistics gathered by the UN is fairly accurate.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> While doing my research, I learned that Australia ranks number one in the category where a woman is killed/raped by her partner.
> 
> http://endviolence.un.org/pdf/pressmaterials/unite_the_situation_en.pdf


Some partner, huh?


----------



## Vikrant

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I mentioned this in Canada thread but I will repeat it again. The UN statistics that I have cited only takes into account the incidents where a woman was forced to have sex against her will. It excludes the cases of non violent rape such as statutory rape unless the girl is under 13. The UN has a very specific definition of rape and it only counts those incidents. European countries especially northern and western ones rank very high on rape index - the statistics gathered by the UN is fairly accurate.
> 
> Crime and criminal justice statistics
> 
> While doing my research, I learned that Australia ranks number one in the category where a woman is killed/raped by her partner.
> 
> http://endviolence.un.org/pdf/pressmaterials/unite_the_situation_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Some partner, huh?
Click to expand...


It must be a very terrifying experience.


----------



## Vikrant

It is seems like Aussies are proud of their rape culture. 

---

*
Rape &#8216;joke&#8217; wins sexism award for Australia student
*

Rape ?joke? wins sexism award for Australia student | GulfNews.com


----------



## Tank

I spent several days in the Alice Springs hospital after falling ill while attending a friend's wedding. I shared a ward with a middle-aged Aboriginal man who was quite proud that he had raped a 13-year-old girl. As he said, "She wouldn't say yes, so I f---ed her hard."

It did not surprise me. A few years before, I was in Alice Springs talking to two Aboriginal men in their early 70s. They were preparing to go into town to buy plastic toy dinosaurs. This was to pay a 12-year-old girl for having sex with both of them at the same time.

What amazed me was their lack of shame or even simple embarrassment. What disturbed me even more was that the most common sight in the hospital was Aboriginal women and girls with severe injuries suffered during domestic violence. Some of their faces looked as though an incompetent butcher had conducted plastic surgery with a hammer and saw. The fear in their eyes reminded me of dogs whipped into cringing submission. The confronting evidence of what men had done to the women was almost unbearable.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## Vikrant

*
Former Accrington police officer guilty of child sex abuse
*

A RETIRED police sergeant has been found guilty of inflicting &#8216;appalling&#8217; sexual and physical child abuse on two victims.

Jeffrey Lake, 78, was extradited from his home in Queensland, Australia, to stand trial on the historic offences - the vast majority of which were committed when he was a serving police officer in Accrington and Liverpool.

The defendant emigrated in 2002 and had been living there for seven years when one of the complainants walked into a police station in Lancashire and said Lake had sexually and physically abused her as a child.

The woman was interviewed at length and when the investigation widened a second person claimed he too had been abused by the defendant, Preston Crown Court was told.

She said that Lake moved from the UK to avoid his past after she had previously written letters to him describing the agony he had put her through.

Lake, who has family connections in Australia, said that was not true and he was simply looking for a better life.

He was arrested in January and brought to the UK.

Yesterday, he was found guilty of 20 allegations of historic abuse including rape, buggery, indecency with a child, indecent assault and child cruelty, said to have taken place in the 1960s and early 1970s.

Lake had served in the police in the 1950s, '60s and '70s.

Opening the case, prosecutor Louise Whaites said the female victim went on to suffer from depression and anxiety and had attempted suicide - as had the male victim in the case.

"She was clearly unable to cope with what happened to her," she said.

In the mid-1970s she wrote to the defendant and told him how she felt about what he had done to her, the jury was told.

She received no response or acknowledgement from Lake.

Following his emigration, she wrote more letters to him in which she said she was concerned that he had not changed and would go on to commit similar offences.

She said her death &#8216;wouldn't bring matters to a close for him&#8217; because she had told her GP, her husband and also her children about the abuse.

Lake claimed he had never received any of the letters she said she had sent.

In December 2009, she finally made a complaint to the police.

Giving evidence, Lake denied all the charges against him and said he was &#8216;not of the persuasion&#8217; of someone who sexually abuses children.

Lake, of Peregian Springs, had no previous convictions.

He was remanded in custody and will be sentenced on October 24.

Former Accrington police officer guilty of child sex abuse (From The Bolton News)


----------



## Tank

Aboriginal children, including babies as young as seven months, are being raped by community members, with the crimes going largely unreported and with few cases making it to trial

Aboriginal children 'in rape crisis' - Breaking News - National - Breaking News


----------



## Politico

You love guns we get it.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> It is seems like Aussies are proud of their rape culture.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Rape joke wins sexism award for Australia student
> *
> 
> Rape ?joke? wins sexism award for Australia student | GulfNews.com




Aussies?

Try "dimwitted uni students";

_Sydney: Students from Sydney University have been handed Australias annual gold Ernie award for sexism for distributing beer holders branded Its not rape if its my birthday, organisers said Thursday. _

Hardly an award for anything good.

Gillard was good at dishing it out...not much good at taking it when it came flying back.


----------



## Casjah

idb said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman is NOT raped every few minutes in Australia.
> Pull your head out of your arse, you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how you dispute the official government statistics???
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Like it or not, Australia has a higher rate of rape and assault than the United States.  You also have a higher rate of suicide, by the way.  Deal with it asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes
> Rema Nagarajan, TNN Dec 21, 2012, 02.47AM IST
> 
> 
> Tags:
> Women|Julian Assange|general public
> 
> (The definition of rape differs)
> NEW DELHI: If we were to go only by numbers, Australia and Sweden would seem to be the rape capitals of the world, with women being most unsafe in these countries.
> 
> Of course, the definition of rape differs from country to country and that, coupled with how well the crime is reported and recorded, determines what the numbers are finally going to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> This difference in definition would explain why countries like India figure as nations with very low incidence of rape compared to places like Sweden or even Norway and France. For, the case of rape against Julian Assange in Sweden would not even be counted as rape in India.
> 
> Moreover, in most countries, even in the developed world, rape is listed as one of the most under-reported crimes. This would be even more so in countries like India. In most countries, the increase in the number of rape cases is often the result of a broadening of the definition of rape, which could explain why some countries like Sweden and Norway show a spike in the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Australia, Sweden have more rapes - Times Of India
> 
> There are any number of articles pointing out that global crime statistics - maybe apart from homicide -  are virtually worthless as one country's rape might be another country's banter.
Click to expand...


^ This. Rape is often defined differently by different people, different agencies, and even different governments. Furthermore, it is highly underreported. It's likely higher in all of these countries. 

That being said, I am an avid supporter of gun rights. In Kensaw, Georgia it is illegal to not own a gun. It has one of the lowest crime rates in the US. Furthermore, Switzerland's citizens are all armed (no standing army but rather people's militia) and also low crime rate. It's not guns that kill people, it's people. Taking guns away from law abiding citizens will only insure that criminals have them while the average person does not. And if rapists knew that women were likely armed, they would be less likely to prey on victims in that area. They would go to a place with unarmed victims.


----------



## bianco

ttp://www.rapecrisis.org.uk/commonmyths2.php 

_Around 90% of rapes are committed by known men. _

#####

Guns might make a difference...but maybe not.


----------



## trandiode

To say that Australia has one of the highest rape rates in the world is pure and simply wrong ! We put rape under the category of indecent assault and that is where the problem occurs, because any sexual assault offense whatsoever fits under that term ! Hence the true statistics and numbers of actual physical rapes are not reflected in the statistics used !


----------



## Noomi

^this


----------



## Vikrant

The statistics I have provided is from the UN. The UN very clearly defines the criteria for rape when requesting data. It specifically asks for data on forced sex. It does not take into account statutory rapes and things like that unless the girl is under the age of 13. So, yes, Australia does have a very high rate of rape. In addition to that, it tops the list where women were raped by someone they were related to.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _
> 
> #####
> 
> NO.
> The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
> Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.
Click to expand...

This will happen when you disarm your citizens


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## Peterf

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _
> 
> #####
> 
> NO.
> The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
> Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.
Click to expand...




Vikrant said:


> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.



Oh NO!   Poor Vikrant, you have fallen into the awful trap of actually BELIEVING UN 'statistics'.    I fear for you - promise me that you will never do anything so silly again.

Be wise.   Distrust the UN and all its works.


----------



## editec

> Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed?



What? the whole damned continent?

Of course not.


----------



## Vikrant

Peterf said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _
> 
> #####
> 
> NO.
> The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
> Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh NO!   Poor Vikrant, you have fallen into the awful trap of actually BELIEVING UN 'statistics'.    I fear for you - promise me that you will never do anything so silly again.
> 
> Be wise.   Distrust the UN and all its works.
Click to expand...


These are just pure data. What is not there to believe?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sexual assault -- Australia's equivalent term for rape -- increased 29.9 percent.
Overall, Australia's violent crime rate rose 42.2 percent.
At the same time, U.S. violent crime decreased 31.8 percent: rape dropped 19.2 percent; robbery decreased 33.2 percent; aggravated assault dropped 32.2 percent.
Australian women are now raped over three times as often as American women.

AUSTRALIA: MORE VIOLENT CRIME DESPITE GUN BAN


----------



## Casjah

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sexual assault -- Australia's equivalent term for rape -- increased 29.9 percent.
> Overall, Australia's violent crime rate rose 42.2 percent.
> At the same time, U.S. violent crime decreased 31.8 percent: rape dropped 19.2 percent; robbery decreased 33.2 percent; aggravated assault dropped 32.2 percent.
> Australian women are now raped over three times as often as American women.
> 
> AUSTRALIA: MORE VIOLENT CRIME DESPITE GUN BAN



To be fair, ncpa quoted freerepublic for that source..a conservative think tank.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Casjah said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual assault -- Australia's equivalent term for rape -- increased 29.9 percent.
> Overall, Australia's violent crime rate rose 42.2 percent.
> At the same time, U.S. violent crime decreased 31.8 percent: rape dropped 19.2 percent; robbery decreased 33.2 percent; aggravated assault dropped 32.2 percent.
> Australian women are now raped over three times as often as American women.
> 
> AUSTRALIA: MORE VIOLENT CRIME DESPITE GUN BAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, ncpa quoted freerepublic for that source..a conservative think tank.
Click to expand...


The data also came from

Bureau of Crime Statistics and Research


----------



## william the wie

Vikrant said:


> Why is mace illegal? That is the most potent weapon a woman has against a rapist.


If she knows how to point it. My wife forgets the date of her daughter's birth quite regularly.


----------



## Indofred

Australia has no reason to be ashamed.
The men were arrested and locked up.

However, the bastards concerned should be ashamed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indofred said:


> Australia has no reason to be ashamed.
> The men were arrested and locked up.
> 
> However, the bastards concerned should be ashamed.



No amount of time in prison for the rapist will be given back to the women rape has devastated. If they live through it they'll live through the act for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Moonglow

There was a time not to long ago around here, that when a man raped a woman, the man got a visit from the in-laws, they left with his nutz and sack.


----------



## Indofred

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has no reason to be ashamed.
> The men were arrested and locked up.
> 
> However, the bastards concerned should be ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of time in prison for the rapist will be given back to the women rape has devastated. If they live through it they'll live through the act for the rest of their lives.
Click to expand...


I see rape as an especially vile crime as it can have such terrible effects on the victim and those around her.
For that reason, I believe rapists should receive serious and effective punishments.
I would advocate public flogging as we sometimes see in Malaysia.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l-1oW5kQ80]demostration of rotan-ing you!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Indofred said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has no reason to be ashamed.
> The men were arrested and locked up.
> 
> However, the bastards concerned should be ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of time in prison for the rapist will be given back to the women rape has devastated. If they live through it they'll live through the act for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see rape as an especially vile crime as it can have such terrible effects on the victim and those around her.
> For that reason, I believe rapists should receive serious and effective punishments.
> I would advocate public flogging as we sometimes see in Malaysia.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l-1oW5kQ80]demostration of rotan-ing you!! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Flog them and after the public flogging allow the victim or their family to shoot the rapist between the eyes.


----------



## Vikrant

This guy rapes a woman and then escapes from the police custody. 

---

The woman raped by a man who escaped custody while on a Christmas holiday perk wants to know why he was given the privilege when her life has been shattered by the horrendous crime.

Escapee s rape victim demands answers - Yahoo!7


----------



## Vikrant

An Australian male rapes a woman at knife point. 

---

A teenager who raped a woman at knifepoint has been sentenced to seven years detention.

The boy, who raped the young woman during a home invasion, later told elaborate stories that he had been threatened by bikies chasing a drug debt and forced to commit the callous offences by two men who sexually assaulted him.

The 16-year-old, who committed the offences on the anniversary of his dead mother's birthday, will spend 3½ years behind bars before becoming eligible for supervised release.

Children's Court president Judge Denis Reynolds yesterday described the teenager's behaviour as shocking and appalling, saying the boy had not shown anywhere near enough remorse.

Judge Reynolds said the sentence had to send a "loud and clear" message that people, particularly young women, were entitled to feel safe in their own homes and had to be protected.

In a victim impact statement to the court, the 23-year-old woman subjected to the teenager's degrading and humiliating attack said every aspect of her life had now been shattered.

"I was convinced I would die a violent, lonely death," the woman said, describing the guilt she now felt for the emotional and financial support she required from others. "I was in terror."

The teenager, who cannot be identified for legal reasons, entered the South Fremantle home through an open window about 1.30am on September 27. He removed his shoes, trousers and underwear and armed with a 30cm-long knife from the kitchen, told the woman he would kill her if she screamed.

She eventually fled the house half naked and screaming.

The boy initially told police two Aboriginal men had raped him and then forced him to go into the house and sexually assault the occupant.

The teenager was born in South Africa. His family moved to Britain when he was five.

His mother, an alcoholic, died when he was 10.

By the time he was about 14, his father had put him in temporary foster care because he could not deal with his son's behaviour, which included a burglary to fund his cannabis habit.

The father and son moved to Australia for a fresh start, but the boy fell in with a negative crowd in Melbourne and was charged with theft, damage and providing false details to police.

They had been in Perth only one month before the attack.

Rape teenager gets seven years - Yahoo!7


----------



## Vikrant

13 years is not enough. 

---

Rapist may soon be free, 13 years after Skaf gang rapes

Rapist may soon be free, 13 years after Skaf gang rapes | News.com.au


----------



## Noomi

Vikrant said:


> 13 years is not enough.
> 
> ---
> 
> Rapist may soon be free, 13 years after Skaf gang rapes
> 
> Rapist may soon be free, 13 years after Skaf gang rapes | News.com.au



Bilal Skaf should be in prison for the rest of his life. I remember those attacks, that poor kid who bore the brunt of it all. That scumbag should rot.


----------



## bianco

Those gang rapes started the war...part of which were the so-called Cronulla riots;

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


_The Sydney gang rapes were a series of gang rape attacks committed by a group of up to fourteen Lebanese Australian youths led by Bilal Skaf against Australian women and teenage girls, as young as 14, in Sydney Australia in 2000. The crimes &#8212; described as ethnically motivated hate crimes by officials and commentators[1][2][3] &#8212; were covered extensively by the news media, and prompted the passing of new laws. 
The nine men convicted of the gang rapes were sentenced to a total of more than 240 years in jail. According to court transcripts Judge Michael Finnane described the rapes as events "you hear about or read about only in the context of wartime atrocities".[4]_


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of time in prison for the rapist will be given back to the women rape has devastated. If they live through it they'll live through the act for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see rape as an especially vile crime as it can have such terrible effects on the victim and those around her.
> For that reason, I believe rapists should receive serious and effective punishments.
> I would advocate public flogging as we sometimes see in Malaysia.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l-1oW5kQ80]demostration of rotan-ing you!! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flog them and after the public flogging allow the victim or their family to shoot the rapist between the eyes.
Click to expand...



We're not having floggings...and we're not having death chambers.
Singapore and Malaysia...baaah.

Singapore Lee called us "The White Trash in Asia".
Aussie Prime Minister Bob Hawke told Malaysia it was "barbaric" after it hanged Barlow and Chambers. Malaysia was rooolly offended.
When Indonesia execution-shreds Chan and Sukumaran it/they will be called a lot more and a lot worse than "barbaric."

Not every accused and convicted rapist is guilty;

Ananda Lawsuit: Cultural Context

_*An Alarming National Trend  False Rape Allegations *

ABSTRACT:

With the cooperation of the police agency of a small metropolitan community, 45 consecutive, disposed, false rape allegations covering a 9 year period were studied. *False rape allegations constitute 41% of the total forcible rape cases (109) reported during this period. 
These false allegations appear to serve three major functions for the complainants: providing an alibi, seeking revenge, and obtaining sympathy and attention. *
False rape allegations are not the consequence of a gender-linked aberration, as frequently claimed, but reflect impulsive and desperate efforts to cope with personal and social stress situations. [False rape allegations are reported in similar numbers at college campuses; approximately 50% of rape charges are admitted to be false by the accuser.]_


----------



## westwall

Noomi said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those women had guns at home and knew how to use them it might have turned out otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
Click to expand...








Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.


----------



## bianco

Girl who claimed she was gang raped made story up, police confirm

_*Girl who claimed she was gang raped made story up, police confirm
*


She said a group of five men in a green-coloured sedan asked her for directions to a nearby shopping centre before dragging her into the car, driving her around for several hours and raping her several times.

She told police she was then dumped on a Castle Hill Street where she made a panicked phone call to a relative.

Police circulated a rough description of one of the men and launched Strike Force Mikkelsen comprising local detectives and Sex Crimes Squad investigators.

However, after making "extensive inquiries", police have determined that the girl made up the claims and no abduction and rape occurred.

The commander of the sex crimes squad, Detective Inspector John Kerlatec, said police arrived at the conclusion after holes emerged in their investigation *rather than after a confession from the girl. *

*He said dozens of people were questioned and the case placed suspicion on many men in the area, particularly those who drove cars similar to the one described. 
etc*_

#####

Innocent men could well have been convicted.


----------



## bianco

westwall said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
Click to expand...


UK has gone insane.

Best not to touch anything you find in the street, and make an anonymous call from a public phone box to the cops...in case some kids find the gun if that's what is found.

Trouble is...there are CCTVs everywhere and the cops can trace the call.
Best to wear a disguise...or just pretend not to see, and steel your mind to deal with anything that happens.
Better than being in prison yourself.


----------



## idb

westwall said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> However, they're not allowed to have guns [bolt-action rifles/single-shot shotguns] at home unless they're locked in a special safe and the ammo kept separately.
> 
> Handguns are illegal.
> 
> If the rapist were not armed, and the woman had stabbed him [or shot him], killing him with a knife [or gun] she had in her bed for protection...she would likely be charged with murder or manslaughter, prison awaiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
Click to expand...


Link please?


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UK has gone insane.
> 
> Best not to touch anything you find in the street, and make an anonymous call from a public phone box to the cops...in case some kids find the gun if that's what is found.
> 
> Trouble is...there are CCTVs everywhere and the cops can trace the call.
> Best to wear a disguise...or just pretend not to see, and steel your mind to deal with anything that happens.
> Better than being in prison yourself.
Click to expand...


What?!!!


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  *In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, * and OZ is following along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK has gone insane.
> 
> Best not to touch anything you find in the street, and make an anonymous call from a public phone box to the cops...in case some kids find the gun if that's what is found.
> 
> Trouble is...there are CCTVs everywhere and the cops can trace the call.
> Best to wear a disguise...or just pretend not to see, and steel your mind to deal with anything that happens.
> Better than being in prison yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!!!
Click to expand...


If you find a gun in the street, leave it there.
If you're worried about leaving it there and some kids finding it and shooting themselves or others, then dress in a disguise and call the cops from a public phone.
Or just leave the gun there and keep walking, preparing yourself to deal with the possible anguish if kids kill themselves with the gun.
*better than being in prison yourself for handing in the gun to the cops.*

Lots of insane things happening in Britain these days.


----------



## Damien

hortysir said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
Click to expand...


Still not as big a problem as what the US has with gun deaths.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _
> 
> #####
> 
> NO.
> The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
> Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.
Click to expand...


Typical rapist apologist.
It's all the woman's fault.


----------



## Katzndogz

Every once in a while, a Darwin award candidate gets drunk or high and climbs into a big cat cage at the zoo, then they die and the big cat enjoys a light snack.   Is it the cat's fault?   Of course not.  There is such a thing as utter stupidity.  Sometimes it is terminal stupidity.  Of course a woman may assert her "rights" and she can walk around half dressed in the diciest areas in the city.  In alleys if she wishes to do so.   It is her right to do so.   What happens to her is never her fault.  It's the fault of the rapist, the attacker.   What IS her fault is being really really stupid and believing that her rights will have any bearing whatsoever on what's in a predator's mind.    Like the big cat and the intruder.  Everyone knows that it's wrong to murder intruders into one's abode.   Surely those with the most innocent of intent should be allowed to visit the lions and tigers.    Surely women should feel safe going where ever they wish.

Yes, and the Geico pig will show us just how easy it is for him to fly.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> &#8220;The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rape and Violence: Should Australia be ashamed? _
> 
> #####
> 
> NO.
> The violent and rapists should be ashamed.
> Women walking alone on highways, or anywhere [especially at night] are 'sitting ducks'...it's a very bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical rapist apologist.
> It's all the woman's fault.
Click to expand...


Australia is not to blame, those doing the violence and raping are to blame and are the ones who should be ashamed.

It is a very bad idea to make onself an easy target...whether female or male.
Like it or not, some people blame the victims of rape and violence for, in some cases, making themselves an easy target for the bad people.

The bad people lurk in the shadows, waiting to pounce...the moment you get security careless.

"Reclaim the night" ...baaah!


----------



## emilynghiem

So even the POLICE don't carry guns? Why not?

Why not set the standard that all police and citizens who want to be licensed to carry
go through the same training for law enforcement in order to use weapons effectively and uniformly, including self-defense, how to apprehend criminals, etc.

Australia would make a good location for a case study.

And record the stats on crime if only citizens and police who pass screening
and training as law enforcement officers qualify to carry firearms
and go through the same checks against abuse of force as police do.


----------



## bianco

emilynghiem said:


> So even the POLICE don't carry guns? Why not?
> 
> Why not set the standard that all police and citizens who want to be licensed to carry
> go through the same training for law enforcement in order to use weapons effectively and uniformly, including self-defense, how to apprehend criminals, etc.
> 
> Australia would make a good location for a case study.
> 
> And record the stats on crime if only citizens and police who pass screening
> and training as law enforcement officers qualify to carry firearms
> and go through the same checks against abuse of force as police do.




Police carry guns...and pepper spray, extendable batons, and bigger guns when required.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_South_Wales_Police_Force#Arming_of_the_Force 



> Arming of the Force
> 
> *In 1894 a number of unarmed Police were seriously injured* while attempting to arrest a group of offenders as they attempted to break open a safe in the Union Steamship Company Office in Bridge Street, Sydney.
> The incident received wide publicity and was known as "Bridge Street Affray".[15] Within 24 hours the Premier announced that all police would wear firearms at all times while on duty to prevent the escape of felons and to place them on an equal footing with armed criminals.
> Previously only police in rural districts had been permitted to carry firearms. Parliament subsequently passed legislation authorising the arming of all members of the NSW Police Force and all Police have carried firearms ever since.[16]



Police in England don't carry guns, by choice.
If they get into trouble they phone for the armed police...meanwhile they get shot dead, in some cases. Two female constables were shot dead in recent times in such circumstances.

Tricky, arming citizens.
All the drunks and crazies seem to be running around with guns then.
...and kids get hold of them, etc etc etc.


----------



## westwall

idb said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you stabbed the rapist, its highly unlikely you would be charged. The cops would consider the circumstances, understand that the woman prevented a rape by stabbing her attacker, and wouldn't charge her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link please?
Click to expand...







Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case.  Morons.


Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror


----------



## freedombecki

westwall said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street. HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison. The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case. Morons.
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
Click to expand...

I'm glad they decided to follow a more just way than the ridiculous incarceration of a citizen just doing what a good citizen does when they find something amiss. Thanks for the update, westwall. Maybe all is not lost in the English realm.


----------



## bianco

freedombecki said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case. Morons.
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad they decided to follow a more just way than the ridiculous incarceration of a citizen just doing what a good citizen does when they find something amiss. Thanks for the update, westwall. Maybe all is not lost in the English realm.
Click to expand...


All is basically lost there;


_Judge Christopher Critchlow said: "This is an unusual case, *but in law there is no dispute that Mr Clarke has no defence to this charge. *

"The intention of anybody possessing a firearm is irrelevant."_


Moral of this story...stay right away from the cops in England, all cops, cops of any description.
Don't talk to them, don't go to meetings they're holding etc, don't go anywhere near a police station, and avoid them like the plague...or you could well finish up in prison, innocent.

Find a firearm on your property? put on gloves and relocate the gun in the dark of night, making sure no one sees you and the cops don't catch you doing it.

In England it used to be different, but that was long ago, when the policeman was your friend.


----------



## Indofred

westwall said:


> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.



That's terrible.
Perhaps you would be kind enough to link to the story so we can all see the dangers of honesty.

Or is it bullshit?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible.
> Perhaps you would be kind enough to link to the story so we can all see the dangers of honesty.
> 
> Or is it bullshit?
Click to expand...


See the post above your last one...and the one it quotes...for the link.

The UK has gone insane...went insane quite a while ago.


----------



## idb

westwall said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  In the UK a guy turned a gun into the police that he found on the street.  HE was charged with illegal possession and is now in prison.  The UK's gone insane, and OZ is following along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case.  Morons.
> 
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
Click to expand...


Thanks.
It seems to be a ridiculous application of the law, but what country doesn't have their share of those?
It's interesting that he was convicted by a jury after only 20 minutes deliberation.

Nevertheless, I'd still hand it in...without a disguise...


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case.  Morons.
> 
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> It seems to be a ridiculous application of the law, but what country doesn't have their share of those?
> It's interesting that he was convicted by a jury after only 20 minutes deliberation.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd still hand it in...without a disguise...
Click to expand...


Then you'd be off to prison, a convicted criminal...a convict, inmate...while I who relocated the gun and stayed right away from the cops would be free.

The first and maybe only thing I would've done in this case would've been put on gloves and toss the gun back over the fence...off my property.

Note...a jury of his peers convicted him.
Baaah!


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case.  Morons.
> 
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> It seems to be a ridiculous application of the law, but what country doesn't have their share of those?
> It's interesting that he was convicted by a jury after only 20 minutes deliberation.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd still hand it in...without a disguise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you'd be off to prison, a convicted criminal...a convict, inmate...while I who relocated the gun and stayed right away from the cops would be free.
> 
> The first and maybe only thing I would've done in this case would've been put on gloves and toss the gun back over the fence...off my property.
> 
> Note...a jury of his peers convicted him.
> Baaah!
Click to expand...


Gotta look after your own skin first, I guess.


----------



## 2aguy

> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...



The belief that a gun will be taken away from the victim isn't born out by the statistics or real world encounters.  shooting yourself?  It happens...but over 100,000 crimes a year are stopped in the U.S. By law abiding people with guns, both at home and on their person, and the actual totals are higher because in most cases the victim merely presents the weapon and never fires a shot and the criminals run away.   Over 100,000 crimes stopped...that includes a lot of rapes...

(The 100,000 number is the number given by actively anti-gun researcher hemmenway...other studies put the rate of defensive gun use much higher)


----------



## 2aguy

> Why is mace illegal? That is the most potent weapon a woman has against a rapist.



Wrong...a gun is the most efficient weapon against any attacker...especially attackers who are young, strong, armed, attack from ambush or attack in groups...

mace is a poor choice...ask the police...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
Click to expand...


Retard alert. There are 320 MILLION people in the US or more and only about 13000 are murdered a year and even extremely less in mass shootings. That means you have less then 1000th of a percent of being one of them.


----------



## 2aguy

> Still not as big a problem as what the US has with gun deaths.



keep in mind, criminals kill on average 11-12,000 people a year with guns here in the states.  the average number of crimes stopped and lives saved by law abiding citizens with guns at home and carried on their person...well over 100,000.  that neither comes,from anti-gun researchers,by the way.  the number is well over 100,000 but I use 100,000 because it is from those groups who want to ban guns here...

so 11-12,000 gun murders vs. over 100,000 rapes, robberies, beatings and murders stopped by regular citizens armed,with guns...you could ask the 100,000 people if they would rather not have been armed at the time of the attack and see what they say...

the actual number of crimes,stopped and lives saved is closer to 250,000 a year, according to other studies and could be much higher



> All the drunks and crazies seem to be running around with guns then.


And as to gun owners being out of control and dangerous...we have studied gun ownership in the U.S. Extensively and the studies,show that gun law abiding gun owners commit less crime than police officers do...


----------



## indiajo

idb said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is and the update, fortunately there was enough outrage that the authorities appear to have thought better of pursuing the case.  Morons.
> 
> 
> Ex-soldier faces jail for handing in gun | Surrey Mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> It seems to be a ridiculous application of the law, but what country doesn't have their share of those?
> It's interesting that he was convicted by a jury after only 20 minutes deliberation.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd still hand it in...without a disguise...
Click to expand...


I ould just keep it.
Living in Germany, every gun no one knows about is a good gun.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, I was looking at the rape index for England and Wales. Lord! That is extremely high for a population of only 53 or so millions. It seems like 95K women get raped there every year according to UN statistics.
Click to expand...





 Mostly at the hands of immigrants, as the evidence shows that rapes and sexual assaults go up as the numbers of migrants go up. Many left wing groups try to hide these figures as they know it was their policies that led to the increased numbers of migrants flooding the country.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.



Yes,your figures could be right but we ensure every rape etc., is exposed and importantly recorded which other countries do not......we do not sweep anything under the carpet.....even Rapes by US service personel here on R and R.........steve  our statistics are always accurate,as with New Zealand.......shame the rest of the world is not so forth coming.


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,your figures could be right but we ensure every rape etc., is exposed and importantly recorded which other countries do not......we do not sweep anything under the carpet.....even Rapes by US service personel here on R and R.........steve  our statistics are always accurate,as with New Zealand.......shame the rest of the world is not so forth coming.
Click to expand...

Well I checked out the statistics and Australia and the US have the same Rape statistics at 28% per 100,000 but Alaska has 11 times higher rate than the American average!!!!!

Violent Crime Rapes....The USA tops the list at NUMBER ONE,13 times higher than Australia.

The following is most disturbing for the USA

Current or former partners who Rape........Relative........Friend or Acquaintance..........Stranger
USA...........................26%                             7%                      38%                                   26%
Australia....................56%                            10%                      27%                                     8%

As is clearly shown Vik., your one liner about Australia shows that the Violent Rapes and Rapes by Strangers is extremely higher in America......may be you wish to comment....by the way these figures do not include Rapes in Jail,which were over 230,000 .

footnote.Trust you are well and the family Vik


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,your figures could be right but we ensure every rape etc., is exposed and importantly recorded which other countries do not......we do not sweep anything under the carpet.....even Rapes by US service personel here on R and R.........steve  our statistics are always accurate,as with New Zealand.......shame the rest of the world is not so forth coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I checked out the statistics and Australia and the US have the same Rape statistics at 28% per 100,000 but Alaska has 11 times higher rate than the American average!!!!!
> 
> Violent Crime Rapes....The USA tops the list at NUMBER ONE,13 times higher than Australia.
> 
> The following is most disturbing for the USA
> 
> Current or former partners who Rape........Relative........Friend or Acquaintance..........Stranger
> USA...........................26%............................7% ...........................38%..............................26%
> Australia....................56% ...........................10% ..........................27%...............................8%
> Re done for clarity
> 
> As is clearly shown Vik., your one liner about Australia shows that the Violent Rapes and Rapes by Strangers is extremely higher in America......may be you wish to comment....by the way these figures do not include Rapes in Jail,which were over 230,000 .
> 
> footnote.Trust you are well and the family Vik
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

Not tonight The Liq. Rape is the last thing I want to talk about tonight. I just read an interview of an 11-year old English girl who was repeatedly raped and no one helped her. The whole thing depressed me. I will comment on it some other night.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> Not tonight The Liq. Rape is the last thing I want to talk about tonight. I just read an interview of an 11-year old English girl who was repeatedly raped and no one helped her. The whole thing depressed me. I will comment on it some other night.



Fair enough Vik.,by the way have you read about the children of Rotheram in the UK....20 years of child abuse,where the Social and Police knew what was happening.....Makes me so angry.steve


----------



## theliq

RetiredGySgt said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can be turned on you and you could end up shooting yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a rapist I would go to Australia, knowing that you have no way of defending yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to America, because I'd probably become a victim in the latest mass shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retard alert. There are 320 MILLION people in the US or more and only about 13000 are murdered a year and even extremely less in mass shootings. That means you have less then 1000th of a percent of being one of them.
Click to expand...


13,000 ONLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!more Maimed!!!!!!!!!!Say NO TO GUNS.steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Fair enough Vik.,by the way have you read about the children of Rotheram in the UK....20 years of child abuse,where the Social and Police knew what was happening.....Makes me so angry.steve



The girl whose interview I mentioned is actually from Rotheram. There was another article in the NY Times that I read today which gives even more detail about the massive rape gang from UK. I will post that article in Europe section in case you want to read it. 

I noticed your statistics about the rape cases in the US. I will not be surprised if US too is very high on rape index. The campuses in the US are particularly notorious for rapes.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough Vik.,by the way have you read about the children of Rotheram in the UK....20 years of child abuse,where the Social and Police knew what was happening.....Makes me so angry.steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl whose interview I mentioned is actually from Rotheram. There was another article in the NY Times that I read today which gives even more detail about the massive rape gang from UK. I will post that article in Europe section in case you want to read it.
> 
> I noticed your statistics about the rape cases in the US. I will not be surprised if US too is very high on rape index. The campuses in the US are particularly notorious for rapes.
Click to expand...


And for false rape allegations!

Ananda Lawsuit Cultural Context

_With the cooperation of the police agency of a small metropolitan community, 45 consecutive, disposed, false rape allegations covering a 9 year period were studied. *False rape allegations constitute 41% of the total forcible rape cases (109) reported during this period. These false allegations appear to serve three major functions for the complainants: providing an alibi, seeking revenge, and obtaining sympathy and attention. *False rape allegations are not the consequence of a gender-linked aberration, as frequently claimed, but reflect impulsive and desperate efforts to cope with personal and social stress situations.

*[False rape allegations are reported in similar numbers at college campuses; approximately 50% of rape charges are admitted to be false by the accuser.] *_


----------



## theliq

hortysir said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
Click to expand...

This is a total lie............no doubt inspired by the NRA of the US who the government here kicked out of Australia

Facts Murder Rates 1980/1989..........Australia......1.9

                                 1990/1999.........Australia......2.0

                                  2000/2009........Australia.....1.54

                                  2010/2013........Australia......1.3

So you can see the murder rate has actually decreased quite considerably in Australia since 1980's.....so much for skyrocketing.....the only skyrocket here is the one I will detonate towards your lying sorry ASS

As for statistics......The US has 57 times higher Murder rate than Australia

                               The US has 13 times higher Violent Crime/Rapes rate than Australia..


SAY NO TO GUNS....WE DO,saying this I do believe America has reduced the deaths by Guns during this period....maybe you could tell me by how much......instead of wasting your time on bull-dust......steve


----------



## bigrebnc1775

theliq said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a total lie............no doubt inspired by the NRA of the US who the government here kicked out of Australia
> 
> Facts Murder Rates 1980/1989..........Australia......1.9
> 
> 1990/1999.........Australia......2.0
> 
> 2000/2009........Australia.....1.54
> 
> 2010/2013........Australia......1.3
> 
> So you can see the murder rate has actually decreased quite considerably in Australia since 1980's.....so much for skyrocketing.....the only skyrocket here is the one I will detonate towards your lying sorry ASS
> 
> As for statistics......The US has 57 times higher Murder rate than Australia
> 
> The US has 13 times higher Violent Crime/Rapes rate than Australia..
> 
> 
> SAY NO TO GUNS....WE DO,saying this I do believe America has reduced the deaths by Guns during this period....maybe you could tell me by how much......instead of wasting your time on bull-dust......steve
Click to expand...

what god damn lies  are you spreading?
Without a god damn link?
Australia Crime Stats NationMaster.com


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> There are rapes in other places but the problem is that Australia is very high on the index. According to the UN statistics for 2011, Australia/New Zealand had 25.2 rapes per 100,000 people.



It's a problem with Sweden too, but the liberals would rather close their eyes and pretend everything is good.  This is all because of liberal PC nonsense!  The liberals who try to stop us from having rational discussion about this issue need to be ignored!  Women are more and more becoming victims of this mid-evil barbaric Muslim religion and beliefs!  

1 in 4 Swedish Women Will Be Raped as Sexual Assaults Increase 500 FrontPage Magazine



> Sweden has imported huge numbers of Muslim immigrants with catastrophic effect.
> 
> Sweden’s population grew from 9 million to 9.5 million in the years 2004-2012, mainly due to immigration from “countries like Afghanistan, Iraq and Somalia”. 16 percent of all newborns have mothers born in non-Western countries. Employment rate among immigrants: 54 percent.
> 
> Sweden now has the second highest number of rapes in the world, after South Africa, which at 53.2 per 100,000 is six times higher than the United States. Statistics now suggest that 1 out of every 4 Swedish women will be raped.


----------



## ChrisL

I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.


----------



## theliq

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a total lie............no doubt inspired by the NRA of the US who the government here kicked out of Australia
> 
> Facts Murder Rates 1980/1989..........Australia......1.9
> 
> 1990/1999.........Australia......2.0
> 
> 2000/2009........Australia.....1.54
> 
> 2010/2013........Australia......1.3
> 
> So you can see the murder rate has actually decreased quite considerably in Australia since 1980's.....so much for skyrocketing.....the only skyrocket here is the one I will detonate towards your lying sorry ASS
> 
> As for statistics......The US has 57 times higher Murder rate than Australia
> 
> The US has 13 times higher Violent Crime/Rapes rate than Australia..
> 
> 
> SAY NO TO GUNS....WE DO,saying this I do believe America has reduced the deaths by Guns during this period....maybe you could tell me by how much......instead of wasting your time on bull-dust......steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what god damn lies  are you spreading?
> Without a god damn link?
> Australia Crime Stats NationMaster.com
Click to expand...

I  ONLY DEAL IN FACT


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give your daughters mace and a pocket knife.
> 
> Make sure to own a shotgun in case those things fail.
> 
> My advice to Australian fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal.
> 
> Don't walk down a dark alley by yourself at night, don't turn away from your drink, don't get drunk on a night out, stay in a group if partying at night, get a taxi home instead of walking, don't go home with strangers.
> 
> Might sound sexist, but you can do a lot to prevent a rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal in Australia?
> 
> If so that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like England, since the banning of firearms, Australia's violent crime rate has skyrocketed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a total lie............no doubt inspired by the NRA of the US who the government here kicked out of Australia
> 
> Facts Murder Rates 1980/1989..........Australia......1.9
> 
> 1990/1999.........Australia......2.0
> 
> 2000/2009........Australia.....1.54
> 
> 2010/2013........Australia......1.3
> 
> So you can see the murder rate has actually decreased quite considerably in Australia since 1980's.....so much for skyrocketing.....the only skyrocket here is the one I will detonate towards your lying sorry ASS
> 
> As for statistics......The US has 57 times higher Murder rate than Australia
> 
> The US has 13 times higher Violent Crime/Rapes rate than Australia..
> 
> 
> SAY NO TO GUNS....WE DO,saying this I do believe America has reduced the deaths by Guns during this period....maybe you could tell me by how much......instead of wasting your time on bull-dust......steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what god damn lies  are you spreading?
> Without a god damn link?
> Australia Crime Stats NationMaster.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  ONLY DEAL IN FACT
Click to expand...


----------



## Meathead

Vikrant said:


> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Let me get this straight, you're Indian, right?!

Whew!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm glad I live in America where, if I choose, I can carry a gun to defend myself against scums who would like to harm me.  I'm glad my government has to follow the constitution and CANNOT take that right to defend myself against attackers away from me.


----------



## indiajo

Noomi said:


> Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.



On the contrary, exactly that does it mean.


----------



## ChrisL

indiajo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the attacker MIGHT have a gun, doesn't mean women need to arm themselves with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, exactly that does it mean.
Click to expand...


Of course they don't HAVE to have a gun, if they want to become another rape statistic.  I should consider myself lucky that I live in a very low crime area.  However, if I lived in an area where there was a lot of crime, then I would certainly get myself a firearm for protection.  It is the BEST way to stop a potential attacker for us women who are at a disadvantage size and strength wise.  

I think that Noomie might think that her karate could save her, and that she could fight off a potential attacker, but she should realize that she is still a woman and that if a man punches her in the face, she is going down and then she is at his mercy.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> I think that Noomie might think that her karate could save her, and that she could fight off a potential attacker, but she should realize that she is still a woman and that if a man punches her in the face, she is going down and then she is at his mercy.




That's a problem with many 'women's self defense' courses.


----------



## emilynghiem

Tank said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another country high on incestual rape statistics is Finland.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie:
> 
> What's Behind Iceland's Shockingly Low Crime Rate - AOL On
Click to expand...


How Iceland Became the Most Feminist Country in the World - Mic

It seems Iceland's population is limited enough to be stable, compared to larger countries with more diverse
levels and groups, and its government is considered a world leader in feminist equality.


----------



## emilynghiem

ChrisL said:


> I think that Noomie might think that her karate could save her, and that she could fight off a potential attacker, but she should realize that she is still a woman and that if a man punches her in the face, she is going down and then she is at his mercy.



Noomi is a sharp cookie, not afraid to speak her mind.
If she opens her mouth first, he is going down at her mercy!


----------



## emilynghiem

ChrisL said:


> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.



The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
"All that is sent by God."

So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
and also the Torah of the Jews). 

And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.

Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
So either one or both need to be enforced
to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Noomie might think that her karate could save her, and that she could fight off a potential attacker, but she should realize that she is still a woman and that if a man punches her in the face, she is going down and then she is at his mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi is a sharp cookie, not afraid to speak her mind.
> If she opens her mouth first, he is going down at her mercy!
Click to expand...


Sorry, that is just NOT true.  Stop putting false ideas into the young girl's head!!!  If a MAN punches her in the face, she is going DOWN, and then he can do whatever he wants.  THAT is a fact!!  

I don't care HOW sharp of a cookie you are.  A female's facial bone structure would BREAK from a punch by a man.  Good GOD!


----------



## High_Gravity

Vikrant said:


> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


 
Should Australia as a whole be ashamed? not really, these type of things happen everywhere even here.


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
Click to expand...


Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.


----------



## ChrisL

We are never going to get anywhere with these people unless we went to them, fought them, and took over their countries in order to spread *education* and stop the *brainwashing.*  However, we are POWERLESS to stop what happens over in these foreign Muslim countries.


----------



## emilynghiem

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.
Click to expand...


It's not so simple, ChrisL but it will help tremendously.

In case you haven't noticed the endless battles over church-state issues,
There has been a hostile divide between parties, religious and nonreligioius, media, and Black leadership
over this whole issue of Christian and Constitutional laws,
who is pushing their agenda, and who isn't respecting the laws.

The solutions that I have found that work are about
EDUCATING and training people not only in the laws but also the finances and govt management that follow
from that empowerment. There are no shortcuts to magically create equality; I'm talking about building campus facilities in every community so all people can be educated and trained in law, property and business management, media and govt.  http www.houstonprogressive.org
Earned Amnesty

And yes, I have contacted Muslim American scholars and advocates
on bridging the political divide between left and right Parties over the Constitution, and they want that support and help to do the outreach on a greater scale.

People are working on this problem from all angles,
and the only thing missing is people pit themselves up to fight each other as adversarial
instead of seeing how all these efforts can work together.

We need a lot more mediation and conflict resolution to
push in the same direction, but all the energy and efforts are there.
Just not organized yet. The mediation and conflict resolution required to bring people together on solutions comes from teaching respect for principles and
process in Christian and Constitutional laws that drive toward positive resolution. 

It does make a huge difference to get everyone on the same page
with Constitutional checks and balances of all groups:
religious or political, nonprofit or business, schools, charities or govt.

When we see that all our institutions can be used to manage
self-government, from both private and public sectors,  this isn't
about competing to defeat each other, but competing with ourselves
to use our resources and leadership to the fullest extent at our different roles.

Not competing to kick each other out or shut down each other's groups.
But to use all of them to serve a vital purpose that helps the whole nation.

So I start with where people have the worst divides and try to resolve those conflicts,
and get a common focus and direction going instead of fighting over problems.

The Muslim leadership may have the best chances of helping the
Democrat Party get on the same page with the Constitution
instead of remaining divided from other Parties.

Somewhere in there is the key to resolving a lot of the other messes going on
because we're not on the same page, but too busy dividing and blaming each other.

I am very proud to know there are leaders working to bring people together
and stop the nonsense and waste that is costing us more than we can afford.

The solutions seem simple, but to implement the changes in practice takes a lot
of work for people to shift the responsibility back to us to fix our own problems with govt.

Knowing this means having to work with the very people we demonized the worst,
and for others who blamed us the same way to realize they need to work with us, too!

It's not so simple, ChrisL, and that's why the change hasn't happened yet.
It requires change deep in the mindset of each of us of how closely we are
all going to have to work together to get out of the messes that have built up for generations.

We do not have time to fight.


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL but it will help tremendously.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed the endless battles over church-state issues,
> There has been a hostile divide between parties, religious and nonreligioius, media, and Black leadership
> over this whole issue of Christian and Constitutional laws,
> who is pushing their agenda, and who isn't respecting the laws.
> 
> The solutions that I have found that work are about
> EDUCATING and training people not only in the laws but also the finances and govt management that follow
> from that empowerment. There are no shortcuts to magically create equality; I'm talking about building campus facilities in every community so all people can be educated and trained in law, property and business management, media and govt.  http www.houstonprogressive.org
> Earned Amnesty
> 
> And yes, I have contacted Muslim American scholars and advocates
> on bridging the political divide between left and right Parties over the Constitution, and they want that support and help to do the outreach on a greater scale.
> 
> People are working on this problem from all angles,
> and the only thing missing is people pit themselves up to fight each other as adversarial
> instead of seeing how all these efforts can work together.
> 
> We need a lot more mediation and conflict resolution to
> push in the same direction, but all the energy and efforts are there.
> Just not organized yet. The mediation and conflict resolution required to bring people together on solutions comes from teaching respect for principles and
> process in Christian and Constitutional laws that drive toward positive resolution.
> 
> It does make a huge difference to get everyone on the same page
> with Constitutional checks and balances of all groups:
> religious or political, nonprofit or business, schools, charities or govt.
> 
> When we see that all our institutions can be used to manage
> self-government, from both private and public sectors,  this isn't
> about competing to defeat each other, but competing with ourselves
> to use our resources and leadership to the fullest extent at our different roles.
> 
> Not competing to kick each other out or shut down each other's groups.
> But to use all of them to serve a vital purpose that helps the whole nation.
> 
> So I start with where people have the worst divides and try to resolve those conflicts,
> and get a common focus and direction going instead of fighting over problems.
> 
> The Muslim leadership may have the best chances of helping the
> Democrat Party get on the same page with the Constitution
> instead of remaining divided from other Parties.
> 
> Somewhere in there is the key to resolving a lot of the other messes going on
> because we're not on the same page, but too busy dividing and blaming each other.
> 
> I am very proud to know there are leaders working to bring people together
> and stop the nonsense and waste that is costing us more than we can afford.
> 
> The solutions seem simple, but to implement the changes in practice takes a lot
> of work for people to shift the responsibility back to us to fix our own problems with govt.
> 
> Knowing this means having to work with the very people we demonized the worst,
> and for others who blamed us the same way to realize they need to work with us, too!
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL, and that's why the change hasn't happened yet.
> It requires change deep in the mindset of each of us of how closely we are
> all going to have to work together to get out of the messes that have built up for generations.
> 
> We do not have time to fight.
Click to expand...


I don't see this working on people who were born and raised to hate.  Changes have to be made from within their OWN countries and the way they do things, and we can't make them do that.  Most of them probably don't give a damn about our Constitution and laws.  Some of them were raised to think that we are evil and so are our laws and way of life.  They want to institute Sharia law because they think that is the proper way to live.  IMO, taking classes in Constitutional law is not going to change beliefs that have been passed down from generations or the hate that goes along with those beliefs.


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL but it will help tremendously.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed the endless battles over church-state issues,
> There has been a hostile divide between parties, religious and nonreligioius, media, and Black leadership
> over this whole issue of Christian and Constitutional laws,
> who is pushing their agenda, and who isn't respecting the laws.
> 
> The solutions that I have found that work are about
> EDUCATING and training people not only in the laws but also the finances and govt management that follow
> from that empowerment. There are no shortcuts to magically create equality; I'm talking about building campus facilities in every community so all people can be educated and trained in law, property and business management, media and govt.  http www.houstonprogressive.org
> Earned Amnesty
> 
> And yes, I have contacted Muslim American scholars and advocates
> on bridging the political divide between left and right Parties over the Constitution, and they want that support and help to do the outreach on a greater scale.
> 
> People are working on this problem from all angles,
> and the only thing missing is people pit themselves up to fight each other as adversarial
> instead of seeing how all these efforts can work together.
> 
> We need a lot more mediation and conflict resolution to
> push in the same direction, but all the energy and efforts are there.
> Just not organized yet. The mediation and conflict resolution required to bring people together on solutions comes from teaching respect for principles and
> process in Christian and Constitutional laws that drive toward positive resolution.
> 
> It does make a huge difference to get everyone on the same page
> with Constitutional checks and balances of all groups:
> religious or political, nonprofit or business, schools, charities or govt.
> 
> When we see that all our institutions can be used to manage
> self-government, from both private and public sectors,  this isn't
> about competing to defeat each other, but competing with ourselves
> to use our resources and leadership to the fullest extent at our different roles.
> 
> Not competing to kick each other out or shut down each other's groups.
> But to use all of them to serve a vital purpose that helps the whole nation.
> 
> So I start with where people have the worst divides and try to resolve those conflicts,
> and get a common focus and direction going instead of fighting over problems.
> 
> The Muslim leadership may have the best chances of helping the
> Democrat Party get on the same page with the Constitution
> instead of remaining divided from other Parties.
> 
> Somewhere in there is the key to resolving a lot of the other messes going on
> because we're not on the same page, but too busy dividing and blaming each other.
> 
> I am very proud to know there are leaders working to bring people together
> and stop the nonsense and waste that is costing us more than we can afford.
> 
> The solutions seem simple, but to implement the changes in practice takes a lot
> of work for people to shift the responsibility back to us to fix our own problems with govt.
> 
> Knowing this means having to work with the very people we demonized the worst,
> and for others who blamed us the same way to realize they need to work with us, too!
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL, and that's why the change hasn't happened yet.
> It requires change deep in the mindset of each of us of how closely we are
> all going to have to work together to get out of the messes that have built up for generations.
> 
> We do not have time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see this working on people who were born and raised to hate.  Changes have to be made from within their OWN countries and the way they do things, and we can't make them do that.  Most of them probably don't give a damn about our Constitution and laws.  Some of them were raised to think that we are evil and so are our laws and way of life.  They want to institute Sharia law because they think that is the proper way to live.  IMO, taking classes in Constitutional law is not going to change beliefs that have been passed down from generations or the hate that goes along with those beliefs.
Click to expand...

Oooooo and Americans don't HATE,they DO HATE Anyone and Everyone,that is why so many Americans have an Inferiority Complex (Every One Hates US)...about time you had a look in the Mirror.....self analysis is a great thing....something you obviously haven't tried yet, but really should.........Anyhow as a last-liner Wasn't it people like you who were STILL LYNCHING Black Americans(as you liked to call them) and later Assassinating Black Leaders even into the 1960's...........OF COURSE YOU WERE,OF COURSE YOU HATED THEN AS YOU HATE TODAY.Time to take your hatred elsewhere.....You are a BORING PEICE OF WORK.


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL but it will help tremendously.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed the endless battles over church-state issues,
> There has been a hostile divide between parties, religious and nonreligioius, media, and Black leadership
> over this whole issue of Christian and Constitutional laws,
> who is pushing their agenda, and who isn't respecting the laws.
> 
> The solutions that I have found that work are about
> EDUCATING and training people not only in the laws but also the finances and govt management that follow
> from that empowerment. There are no shortcuts to magically create equality; I'm talking about building campus facilities in every community so all people can be educated and trained in law, property and business management, media and govt.  http www.houstonprogressive.org
> Earned Amnesty
> 
> And yes, I have contacted Muslim American scholars and advocates
> on bridging the political divide between left and right Parties over the Constitution, and they want that support and help to do the outreach on a greater scale.
> 
> People are working on this problem from all angles,
> and the only thing missing is people pit themselves up to fight each other as adversarial
> instead of seeing how all these efforts can work together.
> 
> We need a lot more mediation and conflict resolution to
> push in the same direction, but all the energy and efforts are there.
> Just not organized yet. The mediation and conflict resolution required to bring people together on solutions comes from teaching respect for principles and
> process in Christian and Constitutional laws that drive toward positive resolution.
> 
> It does make a huge difference to get everyone on the same page
> with Constitutional checks and balances of all groups:
> religious or political, nonprofit or business, schools, charities or govt.
> 
> When we see that all our institutions can be used to manage
> self-government, from both private and public sectors,  this isn't
> about competing to defeat each other, but competing with ourselves
> to use our resources and leadership to the fullest extent at our different roles.
> 
> Not competing to kick each other out or shut down each other's groups.
> But to use all of them to serve a vital purpose that helps the whole nation.
> 
> So I start with where people have the worst divides and try to resolve those conflicts,
> and get a common focus and direction going instead of fighting over problems.
> 
> The Muslim leadership may have the best chances of helping the
> Democrat Party get on the same page with the Constitution
> instead of remaining divided from other Parties.
> 
> Somewhere in there is the key to resolving a lot of the other messes going on
> because we're not on the same page, but too busy dividing and blaming each other.
> 
> I am very proud to know there are leaders working to bring people together
> and stop the nonsense and waste that is costing us more than we can afford.
> 
> The solutions seem simple, but to implement the changes in practice takes a lot
> of work for people to shift the responsibility back to us to fix our own problems with govt.
> 
> Knowing this means having to work with the very people we demonized the worst,
> and for others who blamed us the same way to realize they need to work with us, too!
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL, and that's why the change hasn't happened yet.
> It requires change deep in the mindset of each of us of how closely we are
> all going to have to work together to get out of the messes that have built up for generations.
> 
> We do not have time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see this working on people who were born and raised to hate.  Changes have to be made from within their OWN countries and the way they do things, and we can't make them do that.  Most of them probably don't give a damn about our Constitution and laws.  Some of them were raised to think that we are evil and so are our laws and way of life.  They want to institute Sharia law because they think that is the proper way to live.  IMO, taking classes in Constitutional law is not going to change beliefs that have been passed down from generations or the hate that goes along with those beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo and Americans don't HATE,they DO HATE Anyone and Everyone,that is why so many Americans have an Inferiority Complex (Every One Hates US)...about time you had a look in the Mirror.....self analysis is a great thing....something you obviously haven't tried yet, but really should.........Anyhow as a last-liner Wasn't it people like you who were STILL LYNCHING Black Americans(as you liked to call them) and later Assassinating Black Leaders even into the 1960's...........OF COURSE YOU WERE,OF COURSE YOU HATED THEN AS YOU HATE TODAY.Time to take your hatred elsewhere.....You are a BORING PEICE OF WORK.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> Police in Alice Springs have arrested and charged four men in relation to the alleged sexual assault of a 20-year-old woman last week.
> 
> They say the woman was walking near the tourist information bay on the Stuart Highway last Tuesday night when the incident occurred.
> 
> Detective Superintendent Brent Warren said four men aged 22, 21, 20 and 18 years were arrested late last week and charged.
> 
> The 18-year-old man also had two outstanding arrest warrants for two previous sexual assaults, which occurred in February 2013 and November 2012," he said.
> 
> Det Supt Warren said all four had been charged with sexual intercourse without consent, and had been remanded to appear in court today.
> 
> Four men arrested for alleged rape - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



Rape is a growing pandemic. If any nation should be ashamed though it's the USA. When more of your female veterans are suffering PTSD from being raped by their fellow soldiers than from combat stress, something's seriously fucking wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> Wasn't it people like you who were STILL LYNCHING Black Americans(as you liked to call them) and later Assassinating Black Leaders even into the 1960's.............



1960s? Indian students and tourists have been murdered by racists in Australia much more recently than that.


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that, as a woman, it pisses me off beyond BELIEF to think that a country would defend the Muslim immigrants, at ANY costs, even at the costs of the safety and security of it's female population!  I'm tired of this PC bull crap!!!  Everywhere where there is a strong Muslim presence, trouble seems to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to hold Muslims to enforce ALL the laws they are supposed to follow:
> "All that is sent by God."
> 
> So that includes the Christian scriptures and prophets (including teachings of Jesus and Christianity,
> and also the Torah of the Jews).
> 
> And you can include the Constitutional laws if you can convince Muslims this is sent by God.
> 
> Both Christian and Constitutional laws check against abuse of power for retribution or oppression.
> So either one or both need to be enforced
> to prevent abuse of ANY religion or collective influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, yeah, that sounds so simple.    That must be the KEY to solving all of our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL but it will help tremendously.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed the endless battles over church-state issues,
> There has been a hostile divide between parties, religious and nonreligioius, media, and Black leadership
> over this whole issue of Christian and Constitutional laws,
> who is pushing their agenda, and who isn't respecting the laws.
> 
> The solutions that I have found that work are about
> EDUCATING and training people not only in the laws but also the finances and govt management that follow
> from that empowerment. There are no shortcuts to magically create equality; I'm talking about building campus facilities in every community so all people can be educated and trained in law, property and business management, media and govt.  http www.houstonprogressive.org
> Earned Amnesty
> 
> And yes, I have contacted Muslim American scholars and advocates
> on bridging the political divide between left and right Parties over the Constitution, and they want that support and help to do the outreach on a greater scale.
> 
> People are working on this problem from all angles,
> and the only thing missing is people pit themselves up to fight each other as adversarial
> instead of seeing how all these efforts can work together.
> 
> We need a lot more mediation and conflict resolution to
> push in the same direction, but all the energy and efforts are there.
> Just not organized yet. The mediation and conflict resolution required to bring people together on solutions comes from teaching respect for principles and
> process in Christian and Constitutional laws that drive toward positive resolution.
> 
> It does make a huge difference to get everyone on the same page
> with Constitutional checks and balances of all groups:
> religious or political, nonprofit or business, schools, charities or govt.
> 
> When we see that all our institutions can be used to manage
> self-government, from both private and public sectors,  this isn't
> about competing to defeat each other, but competing with ourselves
> to use our resources and leadership to the fullest extent at our different roles.
> 
> Not competing to kick each other out or shut down each other's groups.
> But to use all of them to serve a vital purpose that helps the whole nation.
> 
> So I start with where people have the worst divides and try to resolve those conflicts,
> and get a common focus and direction going instead of fighting over problems.
> 
> The Muslim leadership may have the best chances of helping the
> Democrat Party get on the same page with the Constitution
> instead of remaining divided from other Parties.
> 
> Somewhere in there is the key to resolving a lot of the other messes going on
> because we're not on the same page, but too busy dividing and blaming each other.
> 
> I am very proud to know there are leaders working to bring people together
> and stop the nonsense and waste that is costing us more than we can afford.
> 
> The solutions seem simple, but to implement the changes in practice takes a lot
> of work for people to shift the responsibility back to us to fix our own problems with govt.
> 
> Knowing this means having to work with the very people we demonized the worst,
> and for others who blamed us the same way to realize they need to work with us, too!
> 
> It's not so simple, ChrisL, and that's why the change hasn't happened yet.
> It requires change deep in the mindset of each of us of how closely we are
> all going to have to work together to get out of the messes that have built up for generations.
> 
> We do not have time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see this working on people who were born and raised to hate.  Changes have to be made from within their OWN countries and the way they do things, and we can't make them do that.  Most of them probably don't give a damn about our Constitution and laws.  Some of them were raised to think that we are evil and so are our laws and way of life.  They want to institute Sharia law because they think that is the proper way to live.  IMO, taking classes in Constitutional law is not going to change beliefs that have been passed down from generations or the hate that goes along with those beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooo and Americans don't HATE,they DO HATE Anyone and Everyone,that is why so many Americans have an Inferiority Complex (Every One Hates US)...about time you had a look in the Mirror.....self analysis is a great thing....something you obviously haven't tried yet, but really should.........Anyhow as a last-liner Wasn't it people like you who were STILL LYNCHING Black Americans(as you liked to call them) and later Assassinating Black Leaders even into the 1960's...........OF COURSE YOU WERE,OF COURSE YOU HATED THEN AS YOU HATE TODAY.Time to take your hatred elsewhere.....You are a BORING PEICE OF WORK.
Click to expand...


Geez, I should probably just ignore this nasty post, but I will say that I wasn't alive in the 1960s.  You seem to be a very hateful and angry person, BTW.


----------

